# 1st Time Cheese smoking



## smokersteve7879 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've always loved smoke cheeses so naturally I have to try this in my new MES. Got a block of Cabot Seriously Sharp and a block of Cabot Habanero over the AMNPS with pecan and wine barrell pellets. Question though, is it true that the cheese needs to be vaccuum sealed for a while after smoking and how long should cheese be smoked for? Cant wait to try these :)













IMG_1480.JPG



__ smokersteve7879
__ Sep 23, 2012


















IMG_1481.JPG



__ smokersteve7879
__ Sep 23, 2012


----------



## xutfuzzy (Sep 23, 2012)

I've only done cheese once, but from my research and (very little) experience, smoke the cheese for 2-3 hours for your first time to see how you like it, and make adjustments if necessary for your second cheese smoke.  You don't have to vacuum seal, but you WILL want to rest the cheese for 2-3 weeks, so the cheese had to be well-wrapped (maybe a couple of layers of plastic/butcher paper/whatever) so that it can rest without exposure to outside air.

Finally, from my experience of eating them (opened my 3rd block yesterday), I can also tell you that the flavor improves as the cheese comes closer to room temperature.  When cold, the smoke flavor is intense and a little bitter, but a few degrees warmer it becomes much improved.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 23, 2012)

The cheese needs at least 2 weeks rest time. The longer the better as far as I am concerned


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes the longer the better! I smoked my first cheese back in June and after about 2 1/2 weeks I opened up the first one and it was still a little bitter, as the weeks went on they got better and better, I opened my last one last week, it's been about 3 months now and is was sooooo good! It was a lot more mellow and just had a fuller milder flavor. I have 5 lbs sitting in the fridge right now I smoked 2 weeks ago but I'm going to resist the temptation and give them as much time as I possibly can. I'm even thinking of going ahead and do another 5 lbs so it can rest while I eat what I already have!


----------



## smokersteve7879 (Sep 23, 2012)

Alright guys, here's my final product. They look really good but I didnt get to smoke them as long as I wanted. I had to pull them after about 2 hours because the temp on the inside of the smoker got up to 115 and I couldnt get it to come down. I put ice in the water tray hoping it would help pull some of the heat out of it but that didnt work either. Does anyone have any suggestions on this? Here's the Qview:













IMG_1482.JPG



__ smokersteve7879
__ Sep 23, 2012


















IMG_1483.JPG



__ smokersteve7879
__ Sep 23, 2012


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 23, 2012)

The cheese looks like it took on a good bit of smoke so I wouldn't be concerned that 2 hours wasn't long enough, it looks like it will be really good in a few weeks, As far as temps, it looks like in your pics that your smoker had the sun on it, is that right? The sun beating down on that black box will create a lot of heat. If it's 90* outside and the sun is on my GOSM it willl get to over 120* inside f it. the first time I smoked cheese was in June and I waited until the sun went down to start it. 2 weeks ago I wanted to do the same but it rained like crazy that night so I got up real early and did it before the temps got up. I also froze two 2 liter bottles of water and stuck them in the smoker, I don't know if that helped because the temps still were creeping up but it made me feel better. Cold smoking is hard for us here in the south, we can wait until January or just stay up late and do it at night!!!


----------



## smokersteve7879 (Sep 23, 2012)

Na, the temp outside was in the low 80's and I waited until the evening when the sun was behind our house so that the area I was in would be shaded. I may try to do it early in the morning next time when the temp is really low. It was 43° this morning, that probably would have been perfect.


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2012)

It looks good ! I did some this morning and the outside temp was 65* and my smoker temp never got above 75* that was at 6am till 8:30am..


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 23, 2012)

The AMNPS will only raise the temp in my GOSM about 10*, I guess the insulation in the MES really holds the heat in!


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2012)

My cold smoker is an old clunker and I will leave the door open a little bit keeps the temp down and better airflow..I only want the cheese getting the good fresh smoke then moving it on out..


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## smokersteve7879 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm working on my patience cause I really just want to cut off a chunk. I plan on working on a better way of using the AMNPS to suit my smoking needs though, inside the box just seems to be too much heat. Dont get me wrong, I love the way the AMNPS worked, I just have to tweak it some :)


----------



## venture (Sep 24, 2012)

Let that cheese rest, and I bet it will be great.

I might also second the thought on temp.  Cheese does develop more flavor at room temp. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is a thought... I just saw a post by Squirrel (one of my favorite posters and OBTS members) and she and Todd Johnson (A-Maze-N Products) collaborated on a combo that would produce some good smoked cheese, nuts, etc.

Just stack a few cookie cooling trays in a cool environment, place an AMNS underneath, and cover with a cardboard box that has a hole cut in the top!  The only heat you get is that produced by the AMNS.  

Like I said, it's best if you do this in a cool environment and VA is not quite cool enough yet, but you best believe that I will give this a try.

 Bill


----------



## rustyreel (Oct 9, 2012)

Take a look at this mod for MES smoker. Works well for cold smoking with no temp rise.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127770/mes-mailbox-mod-for-use-with-amnps


----------



## smokersteve7879 (Oct 11, 2012)

So I made the mailbox mod and have to work out a few kinks. Honestly I dont think its putting enough smoke in with only one side of the AMNPS lit. I've been lighting both ends of the AMNPS and I still think I need more. I might try lighting both ends and a section in the middle next time. I like smoke, what can I say :) I did smoke some really creamy blue cheese and some velveeta the other night and the blue turned out amazing. I personally like to eat the cheese only after about 2 days packed up, again, I like smoke lol. I'll remember to take pics next time to post. Thanks for all the suggestions and comments though. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2012)

Steve, morning..... sometimes thin blue smoke for a longer smoking time tastes better in the final product....  I smoke cheese and 1 row in the AMNPS burns for 3 hours in the mailbox mod... I do a 4 hour smoke with Pitmaster's Choice Pellets, let the cheese sit for months, and it is awesome...  Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 12, 2012)

Where did the pics go?


----------

